# Beamerbild auf Notebookdisplay

## solos

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem und das schon ziemlich lange. Ich habe es bisher noch nie geschafft einen Beamer erfolgreich an mein Notebook anzuschließen.

Wenn ich einen Beamer an den VGA-Ausgang anschließe, erkennt dies Xorg auch und pasts das Bild dementsprechend an, allerdings nur auf meinem Notebookdisplay. Wenn ich die Displays identifizieren lasse erscheint eine 1 auf dem Notebookdisplay was auch das Notebookdisplay sein soll, allerdings erscheint die 2 für das Beamerbild ebenfalls auf dem Notebookdisplay. Er gibt also das Beamerbild ebenfalls nur auf dem Notebookdisplay aus, der Beamer zeigt nichts an.

Da ich wegen einem BIOS-Update Windows installieren musste habe ich das dort auch getestet, leider mit dem selben Ergebnis. Mir scheints fast so als wäre meine Grafikkarte defekt? Kennt jemand das Problem oder kann mir sagen was ich noch versuchen könnte? Ich bin mittlerweile ratlos.

die xorg.conf ist fast leer, die ganzen Displayoptionen macht Hal.

```
xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 2048 x 2048

VGA connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

   1440x900       59.9 +   75.0     59.9  

   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  

   1280x960       60.0  

   1152x864       75.0  

   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        75.0     72.8     66.7     59.9  

   720x400        70.1  

LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm

   1280x800       60.0*+

   1024x768       85.0     75.0     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        85.0     72.8     75.0     59.9  

   720x400        85.0  

   640x400        85.1  

   640x350        85.1  

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

xorg.log Auszug:

```
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

```

----------

## wuesti

Hast du das USE-Flag xinerama gesetzt?

Auf meinem xubuntu-laptop klappt es so:

```
/usr/bin/xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --off

/usr/bin/xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --right-of LVDS
```

Die erste Zeile setzt den LVDS als Hauptbildschirm. Erst dann kann ich sinnvoll umschalten.

----------

## solos

Hi,

das funktioniert zwar, aber leider nur so wie ichs erwartet hatte. Mein Notebookdisplay schaltet auf 1440x900 um und xrandr zeigt das beide Bildschirma aktiv sind. Leider aber nur wieder auf meinem Notebook. Der Beamer (bzw. bei dem aktuellen Test der externe Monitor) bleibt dunkel.

```
xrandr 

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 2048 x 2048

VGA connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 410mm x 257mm

   1440x900       59.9*+   75.0     59.9* 

   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  

   1280x960       60.0  

   1152x864       75.0  

   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        75.0     72.8     66.7     59.9  

   720x400        70.1  

LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm

   1280x800       60.0*+

   1024x768       85.0     75.0     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        85.0     72.8     75.0     59.9  

   720x400        85.0  

   640x400        85.1  

   640x350        85.1  

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

----------

## wuesti

[quote="solos"]

```
xrandr 

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 2048 x 2048

VGA connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 410mm x 257mm

   1440x900       59.9*+   75.0     59.9* 

LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm

   1280x800       60.0*+

```

Sind das denn die für die Bildschirme richtigen Auflösungen?

Ansonsten mal versuchen:

```
xrandr --output VGA --mode 640x480
```

----------

## furanku

Das ist jetzt nur ein "ungezielter Schuß aus Hüfte", aber versuch doch mal vor dem Anschließen des Beamers mit "Strg + Alt + F1" auf eine Konsole umzuschalten, dann den Beamer anschließen und ggf. mit "Fn + F7" auf den Beamer umschalten (ist zumindest bei Thinkpads z.B. die entsprechende Tastenkombination) und wenn das klappt mit "Strg + Alt + F7" wieder auf X zurückzuschalten. So haben wir zumindest bei uns in der Arbeitsgruppe ein paar alte, störrische Notebooks ausgetrickst.

----------

